# Char über Netzwerk senden



## florian1995 (15. Jul 2010)

hallo.
hab mir gerade ein wenig Netzwerkprogrammierung angesehen und dachte mir eigentlich das ist doch nicht so schwer. hab jz ein einfaches programm gemacht und es funktioniert irgendwie nicht.
Das sendende Programm:

```
public class Main {
static int port=3333;
    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        ServerSocket server = null;
	Socket client = null;
        try{
			server = new ServerSocket( port );
			client = server.accept();
			BufferedOutputStream output = new BufferedOutputStream( client.getOutputStream() );
			BufferedInputStream input = new BufferedInputStream( client.getInputStream() );
                        output.write('h');
                        client.close();
        }catch (Exception e){

        }
    }


}
```
das empfangende:

```
public class Main {
    static int port=3333;
    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        ServerSocket server = null;
	Socket client = null;
        try{
			server = new ServerSocket( port );
			client = server.accept();
			BufferedOutputStream output = new BufferedOutputStream( client.getOutputStream() );
			BufferedInputStream input = new BufferedInputStream( client.getInputStream() );
                        System.out.println(input.read());
                        client.close();
        }catch (Exception e){
            
        }
    }

}
```

das empfangene läuft nur ein paar ms und das sendende läuft endlos??

ich hoffe auf schnelle antworten.
mfg florian1995


----------



## SlaterB (15. Jul 2010)

> das empfangene läuft nur ein paar ms

ja empfängt es dabei denn korrekt? dann wäre hier doch alles ok

> und das sendende läuft endlos??

hilft es den Server noch zu schließen?

in jedem Fall solltest du überall mögliche Exceptions ausgeben statt einfach zu ignorieren..

----

edit:
an, ich sehe schon was los ist, beide sind Server, es wird gar keine Verbindung aufgebaut,
dann macht beides Recht Sinn, der Server wartet ewig auf Verbindung,
der zweite Server bricht ab weil Port schon belegt, einfach Fehlermeldung anschauen


----------



## florian1995 (15. Jul 2010)

habe gerade die exceptions "error" ausgeben lassen und bei beiden wird error ausgegeben. also bei beiden wird eine exception ausgelöst.


----------



## florian1995 (15. Jul 2010)

wie würde der passende client dazu aussehen? habe leider noch sehr wenig ahnung davon.???:L???:L


----------



## SlaterB (15. Jul 2010)

> bei beiden wird error ausgegeben. also bei beiden wird eine exception ausgelöst.

das passt aber nicht zur vorher beschriebenen Situation, dass der eine ewig weiterläuft,
siehe mein edit im ersten Posting, so habe ich es soeben auch getestet

> wie würde der passende client dazu aussehen? 

auch keine Ahnung wie man sucht? 
Google

bzw. Foren-FAQ, praktischerweise auch einer der google-Links:
http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/5507-netzwerkgrundlagen-serversocket-socket.html


----------



## florian1995 (15. Jul 2010)

Michael Peuss - Socket-Programmierung in Java

habe das ausprobiert und funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut. danke


----------



## SlaterB (15. Jul 2010)

ja, schöne Seite, da kann man nicht meckern


----------

